# Australian CV



## victorialou (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi there,

I'm going to be heading out to Australia later this year and I was wondering whether anyone could give me a few tips about how an Australian CV is laid out, as I know CV presentation can vary from country to country.

Thanks!

Victoria


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi Victoria,

You are more than welcome to visit the news section of our website and download the free template available there.

Regards


John


----------



## victorialou (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks John, I appreciate your help. I'll take a look later on tonight. 

Many thanks. 

Victoria


----------

